# High Lab Results, Sub Hypo Diagnosis but...



## MrsSmartyPants (Nov 2, 2016)

I am 33 year old female with weight gain, thyroid tenderness, autoimmune, joint, menstrual and infertility issues. History of hyperthyroidism from child-young adult (possible Graves). Recently went to Endo and she ordered the tests below and diagnosed me with Subclinical Hypothyroidism.

Based on results below does this spot on or do you think there is more going on? Any insight would be appreciated?

Tests as follows (10/25/16):

TSH: 5.83 [.45-4.5] HIGH

T3 Free: 3.5 [2.0-4.4]

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody (TPO): 11 [0-34]

Thyroglobin Antibody: 1.1 [0-.9] HIGH

T4 Free: 1.38 [.82-1.77]

TSH Receptor Antibody (TBII) : <.3 [<1.0 negative]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid? I highly suggest you have one if you have not.

Your TSH is quite high for your Free Labs which makes one wonder. Since TSH does lag, do you have any other lab history you could share?



> History of hyperthyroidism from child-young adult (possible Graves).


Have you had a TSI test run recently? Ever?


----------



## MrsSmartyPants (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks for your feedback, I appreciate it.

These test are the most ever done, no ultrasound or TSI done. I don't have records from childhood as well, just what I remember.

Note, I have not been to an Endrocrinologist until recently (bad insurance prior). My Primary Dr ran TSH tests before referring to Endo though.

TSH on 8/18/16 was 3.96 [.34-4.83] and tested again on 10/14/16 at 4.17 [.45-4.5]


----------

